# Wisconsin Hog Hunting Anybody?



## Phoenixfire (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

I have read and heard there are hogs in Wisconsin but does anybody know of a public hunting ground that would yield such an opportunity to see or bag one for the BBQ grill? I heard there has been some killed in Eau Claire, Jackson, Polk, and St. Croix county but this information is pretty broad. I am a working man, I don't have time to comb all those counties. I am a bowhunter but I can use a rifle if need to.

I live in Hudson, WI.

Thank you for your feedback.

<--PF-<<


----------



## cheesebeagle (Jan 1, 2011)

hey there, 
did you ever find any information about where those hogs are hiding in Wis? i want to hunt them but i can't travel far. 
i'm from MN, if anyone know where there are some hog to hunt. please pm me. thanks


----------



## Phoenixfire (Aug 25, 2009)

So far, the only information I've found is on the WI DNR website. Other than that, nobody has responded with any information. I hear there are hogs in Southern MN, then again this is rumors only. I saw an article about a year ago that ferral hogs were spotted at Frontenac State Park. Here's a video that "sorta" supports it: 





Here's more info. from NPR:
http://news.minnesota.publicradio.org/f ... feralpigs/

And from the Star Tribune:
http://www.startribune.com/local/40881532.html

Let me know if you have any other info. you'd like to share as well. Knowledge is power for the hunter. 

Take care and good luck.


----------



## trlang65 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am from Woodruff WI. originally but have been in FL since 83 I was turned on to hog doggin 15 plus years ago it was like . July 0f 09 I went to St. Germain northern WI to look at a business. While I was there I meet with several Game Wardens they all pointed me to one man who oversaw hogs, I guess most knowledgeable, as I was also looking to get in on hog hunting and looking for laws that pertained to feral hogs. At that time there had been 1 sighting up north and was shot on the spot, he gave me printouts of all the counties and which ones had several sightings all on the southern Westerly counties that borderd MN. There to date is very few feral hogs roaming WI. But if you where to ask and call the FWC who could provide info they would be glad to help. I did not buy and am back in Tampa FL area. If you have never experienced a dog hunt with bay and catch, leggin and tieing with no weapons you will for sure never forget it. I have hunted all over the states and still visit and hunt Northern WI now and then when the family demands a visit. Good luck on your quest as if you are lucky to find them they are a very intellegent game animal that deserves your full attention and there vitals are positioned different so pull up a chart, There vitals are further up in chest cavity and your best shot would be a quartering 
Tom lang


----------

